# Does anyone watch River Monsters?



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

cuz i love that show!!! :fun:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah, I watch some but not all episodes.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

who doesn't?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I love that show  I like the one with the flying carp, LOL.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Makes me not want to go river swimming in Germany, Africa, China, etc. lol


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

That show is awesome, some crazy fish!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I saw the one about a snake head the other day and I was like "woa!". Seriously, I never knew how freaky they are! They can even survive out of water for-I think it was three days?


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

yup 3 days haha and its on right now!..im in heaven haha but yeah same i dont feel like going swimming in any of those rivers its scary stuff he finds some big fish


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

The huge sting rays were awesome!


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

haha yeah it was...was that the one where he scared the baby out of the sting ray?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

FishBreeding said:


> haha yeah it was...was that the one where he scared the baby out of the sting ray?


Yep, two little (I say little but they were still a couple feet around, lol) babies


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

classic show haha but i just saw him catch a goliath tiger fish....pretty cool stuff


----------

